# Gentle Spurs



## CGrande15 (Sep 26, 2015)

What spurs would you recommend as a "first" pair for someone just learning how to use them so they don't accidentally hurt their horse? Something VERY gentle but NOT bumper spurs.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Short length. 
Blunt edges on the spur.

Or no edges at all. 









Ideally, when a person is "ready" for spurs, there shouldn't be an accidental leg movements. The lower leg needs to be stable and the rider needs to be in total control of their legs .... before adding spurs.


----------



## CGrande15 (Sep 26, 2015)

She's pretty solid but still makes mistakes every now and again. The horse is older, set in his ways, and kinda dull sided to the point where riding w/o spurs is a pain in the butt. but will get mad if you catch him too hard w/ spurs.


----------

